# ATM Cards and Cajamar Bank



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a bit of advice. I opened a bank account with cajamar last time I was over in Fuente de Piedra. I opened it using my NIE number and the address of the property I have rented over there. I used 100 EUROS to open the account. They didn't speak English but between the advisors beginner English and my mums intermediate Spanish we managed to get the account opened. This was in April. I thought I would have received a card to use in the ATM machine but I haven't received one. My mum goes to the house weekly to check my post but so far nothing (I think the landlord also goes and checks on the mail too as he collects the bills..unless of course these go direct to his house?)

Is it normal to automatically issue a card or do I need to request one from the bank?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

You need to request one. Often the banks give out book ( similar to the old Building Society book in the UK ) which you can use in the ATM machines.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You have to collect it from the bank. That is how Cajamar usually operate.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not with Cajamar but I'm supposed to go to the bank and pick my card up this week. I'll go next week though to give them a fighting chance of having it ready as we were also supposed to pick our cards up last week but they weren't ready(weren't even ordered).


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for that. I did get a passbook but was worried in case a card had been sent out that I hadn't received


----------

